
Ask HN: If sharing music is illegal, how am I able to share music on WhatsApp? - ziggystardust
I know WhatsApp&#x27;s intention is not to distribute copyrighted music but it does allow sharing of copyrighted music with peers. 
one might argue that it is &quot;User Generated Content&quot; but its still copyrighted material which the user has no right to share. 
obviously, WhatsApp(<i>coughfb</i>) won&#x27;t face any legal actions cause its not explicitly telling people to share copyrighted material but, it never the less is illegal right?
PS. not sure about iOS, but it definitely allows sharing music on android.<p>So the question is if an app explicitly allowed people to send music like WhatsApp allows will it not face any legal issues?
======
vcarela
As far as I know, it is not illegal to share copyrighted content with your
"friends" if you are not getting profit out of it, at least in some countries
in Europe. I don't know the regulation in USA, but this is probably not
allowed there.

This is mainly related to "private copying". You can find more information
here:

[http://copyrightuser.org/topics/private-
copying/](http://copyrightuser.org/topics/private-copying/)

------
davidbanham
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringemen...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringement_Liability_Limitation_Act#Safe_harbor_provision_for_online_storage_-_.C2.A7_512.28c.29)

------
Jonnax
Aren't pretty much all court cases of copyright infringement with file sharing
hinged upon the fact that the sharing was public?

------
jaimex2
Prove it as an external party. WhatsApp uses end to end encryption.

------
ziggystardust
anyone?

